# Help me set up a closet



## clarkkent (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm thinking of graduating from the garage to a closet in the house.  Even though I really like the garage and don't look forward to having the smell in the house, it seems necessary to move in order to control temp.

My close space is about 36"W x 18"D x 60"H

I'd prefer to use floros cuz I already have some and I have only grown in dirt.

I think I have a pretty good idea of what to do but I would like to hear your ideas if you have a moment.

The ceiling has the attic on the other side so I think that would help in venting.

I'd also like suggestions on seeds/strains.  I'm sick of using bag seed.  I want to know what I'm buying, know what I'm growing.  It seems to make more sense and will be easier to get advice that way.  

Something that flowers quick would be great.  I was thinking maybe Bubblicious?  I've never had any weed with a name.  The guys I get it from aren't that worldly, lol.  You just get what you get, they're clueless.

So I'm open to suggestions :farm:


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2008)

Type of seeds to use is so personal. Look at the grow journals. Mucho good stuff there. Maybe someone else's experience and grow methods will strike you. The pix are always the best part, that way you can see how long and what the buds will look like.


----------



## clarkkent (Jan 9, 2008)

I checked out the seed wizard on nirvana and got matched up with Northern Lights+big bud

Sounds alright to me, just have to order them.  but i'd still like to hear what you all think


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that is a good choice. The big bud portion has a tendency to be very skunky, NL very fruity. Large buds, fast flowering. My current grow is wonderberry and big kahuana. The BK is skunk#!/big budx hawaiian indica. Very SKUNKY.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds to me,
   Like your about there. Careful cutting through into the attic, look several times before you cut. You don't want to go and cut something that you shouldn't. Venting through the attic is good, But a simple carbon scrubber is better. 
 Say for the sake of arguement, your house is a single story. Someone is bound to smell your grow sooner or later. A ceiling vent to the attic will be great to get rid of warm air, but a simple laundry vent to the outside will do as much. 
  Good to think it all through. As for seed strains, yeah I would take a good look at the places that sell seeds then ask that big question, Who is reliable and do they have any deals going. Match your seeds to what you are interested in. I mean if your going to go through the grow, then grow something that has always tripped your trigger and made you want to have it, even if it is only a name, I want to try Ice, White Widow, Papaya, and so many others, pheeeeew can't wait ya know.?
Let us know what you settle with
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## thestandard (Jan 9, 2008)

virtually the same dimensions as me, check the sig


----------



## 1timer (Jan 15, 2008)

check my grow in the grow journals for my closet setup. I avoided cutting the hole in the attick. you can smell them in the closet but you cant smell them with the door closed in other rooms.


----------



## clarkkent (Jan 15, 2008)

someone mentioned a carbon scrubber....  if i don't vent it into the attic how do i set up a filter? or what can i do to keep the smell down?


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2008)

there are some good DIY articles here on odor control. maybe one will work for your application. check out the DIY section or do a search.


----------

